# NLcatfish



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Haven’t seen any reports from ya in 5 months. Hope you’re doing alright and catching them up.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Buzzy said:


> Haven’t seen any reports from ya in 5 months. Hope you’re doing alright and catching them up.


I am Alright. Sept 29-Oct 1st I went catfishing with 3 different friends in my boat. I caught 2 channel cats 22 & 23 inches. My friend caught can fish on a small blue cat the first day. last day only taps. Oct 9th went with a friend in his boat . He caught 5 cat 3 channels 2 flat heads biggest flat head around 10 pounds. I did catch a 9 inch flat head that day so I was not skunked. I am seeking guys to help me with my boat get it off & on the trailer. so If you are around Cincinnati and are freee on weekday maybe we can get together.
i


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

nlcatfish said:


> I am Alright. Sept 29-Oct 1st I went catfishing with 3 different friends in my boat. I caught 2 channel cats 22 & 23 inches. My friend caught can fish on a small blue cat the first day. last day only taps. Oct 9th went with a friend in his boat . He caught 5 cat 3 channels 2 flat heads biggest flat head around 10 pounds. I did catch a 9 inch flat head that day so I was not skunked. I am seeking guys to help me with my boat get it off & on the trailer. so If you are around Cincinnati and are freee on weekday maybe we can get together.
> i


When I am back I will let ya know. I’m working in the northeast now. But itching to get after the fall bite.


----------

